# Spouse Visa



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello peeps

Recently I got married with a US citizen and I am from Pakistan. She is also currently living with me in Pakistan. She is getting SCI already and I have a rare ongoing disease too. What's the initial process to apply for the visa? 
I have been already studied previous posts in which I need a person to sponsor me because my wife benefits can't meet the required funds for bringing me in US. Is there any other alternative solution to get waived off from this requirement?
I seriously need your help about this matter?
Do you think should I get the services of an immigration lawyer because we are both disabled and may create troubles for me to get US spouse visa complicated? 

Best,

Hasan


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can use assets which can be liquidated and transferred to the US within a year - triple the normally required amount for Aaffidavit of Support.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The other alternative would be to find someone (normally a relative of your wife) who would agree to co-sponsor you. Many Americans appeal to their parents or siblings and to offer them a place to stay on arrival (the other part of the sponsorship you need to consider).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Also bear in mind that the United States is certainly not the most affordable place in the world for medical care. You will have to insure against and budget for that. If the non-citizen immigrant becomes a public burden (e.g. Medicaid has to start paying) then the government will try to recover its expenses from the financial sponsor(s) -- and likely succeed. Financially, at least, that would be a disaster.


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

twostep said:


> You can use assets which can be liquidated and transferred to the US within a year - triple the normally required amount for Aaffidavit of Support.


Thank you for your response. You mean it would be good to buy a home or property in States on my name ? Would it be worked for me as well >?


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> The other alternative would be to find someone (normally a relative of your wife) who would agree to co-sponsor you. Many Americans appeal to their parents or siblings and to offer them a place to stay on arrival (the other part of the sponsorship you need to consider).
> Cheers,
> Bev



Thank you for the opinion. But unfortunately, nobody would agree for me to do that and yes we have a number of family member but not much really in touch with them. It won't work for me .....


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Also bear in mind that the United States is certainly not the most affordable place in the world for medical care. You will have to insure against and budget for that. If the non-citizen immigrant becomes a public burden (e.g. Medicaid has to start paying) then the government will try to recover its expenses from the financial sponsor(s) -- and likely succeed. Financially, at least, that would be a disaster.


Well thank you for the vauleable words .Yes I have a progressive disease but currently I am not taking an kind of medication right now and will be in the next 5-10 years because there is no specific kind of medicine found in the whole world for the treatment of my disease.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

hasan1493 said:


> Yes I have a progressive disease but currently I am not taking an kind of medication right now and will be in the next 5-10 years because there is no specific kind of medicine found in the whole world for the treatment of my disease.


I have no idea what your progressive disease is (and don't need to know), but medicine is ordinarily not the only cost associated with caring for a progressive disease. There is also a medical examination to obtain an immigrant visa, please note. Some medical conditions are disqualifying, and many are not.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> I have no idea what your progressive disease is (and don't need to know), but medicine is ordinarily not the only cost associated with caring for a progressive disease. There is also a medical examination to obtain an immigrant visa, please note. Some medical conditions are disqualifying, and many are not.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/255177-muscular-disease.html


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

twostep said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/255177-muscular-disease.html


Lol exactly right got my older post.


----------



## SafariMama (Jun 7, 2016)

I would go ahead and call the embassy.


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

SafariMama said:


> I would go ahead and call the embassy.


Yes, it's the straight forward way to get information but sometimes you have to do your own for finding out unusual and complicated matters they even not help out you.


----------

